# Requesting German bomber footage



## loomaluftwaffe (Jan 17, 2006)

any footage or sound of a German bomber?


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 17, 2006)

There is some on this site: http://www.jagdgeschwader4.de/Casino/Filme/.

He-111: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8215595945363591281&q


----------



## R988 (Jan 17, 2006)

yep tons of them on the the above website


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 17, 2006)

Probably a load on www.lufarchiv.de as well.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jan 20, 2006)

thanks, there were even italian and japanese bombers...
although i cant translate german into english, except a few terms

and they're being attacked by flak and all


----------

